# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Как разместить видео на форуме, в статье, в дневниках

## Noireverte

У нас можно разместить видео, находящееся на одном из следующих сайтов: YouTube, Hulu, Google, Vimeo, Dailymotion, Metacafe, Facebook. Если видео находится на другом сайте, попробуйте найти его на YouTube.

Видеоролик можно запостить двумя способами.


В редакторе сообщения нажмите на кнопку  и введите туда ссылку на видео такого вида:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=063AXFZtFWgВручную с помощью тега video:


```
{video=youtube;063AXFZtFWg}здесь любой текст{/video}
```

Фигурные скобки надо заменить на квадратные [ ].


Получится вот что:

----------


## Алёна Давыдова

А видео с rutube.ru так получится выложить? На YouTube такого ролика не нашла...

----------


## Noireverte

Можно и с rutube, но немного по-другому. На рутюбе видеоролики имеют вид 

```
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2943562.html?v=942812dc2f6a7ca7b2da3d069aaa7483
```

Надо взять код после *v=* и заключить его в тег 

```
{rutube}942812dc2f6a7ca7b2da3d069aaa7483{/rutube}
```

Фигурные скобки следует заменить на квадратные [ ].

Получится следующее:

----------


## Алёна Давыдова

Мда... а в моей ссылке как раз и нет этого "хвостика"  :Frown: 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/3634227.html
Это сюжет о слингах в передаче "Жить здорово". Было бы интересно обсудить его на этом сайте. Поможете выложить?  :Smile:

----------


## Noireverte

Этот "хвостик" можно увидеть под роликом, нажав _Ссылка и код_ 

В вашем случае это 247cba076282ed611b556498579aaf6d

----------


## Алёна Давыдова

Спасибо!
Только у меня так и не получилось выложить(((
Прописываю код в тегах ({rutube}247cba076282ed611b556498579aaf6d{/rutube}, только в квадратных скобках), а мне выдают ошибку: "BB код rutube запрещён."
Может я не там выкладываю? Я проделывала это в Отправке публичного сообщения. Где-то в другом месте надо было выкладывать? На создание темы у меня нет прав, да?

----------


## Noireverte

Да, похоже, что публичные сообщения не поддерживают дополнительные теги. С другой стороны, публичное сообщение увидит только тот человек, которому вы его напишете (ну и еще те, кто заглянут посмотреть профиль). Публичные сообщения - это диалог один-на-один, который могут видеть окружающие, если заходят в просмотр профиля (что, наверное, случается редко).




> На создание темы у меня нет прав, да?


Это предположение или факт? Создайте новую тему в Открытом форуме и поместите ролик туда. Никаких ограничений на создание тем у вас не должно быть.

----------


## Алёна Давыдова

Все, разобралась!
Большое спасибо за помощь  :Smile:

----------


## Noireverte

Пожалуйста.

----------

